# NEW ADDITIONS: PRG Mini Lift and New Tires (Pictures)



## chinaman808 (Feb 16, 2006)

PRG Mini Lift Kit: 2.5" Front and 1.5" Rear

Yokohama Geolanders: 285/75/16 (33") <---Huge difference looks wise

Had the PRG Kit installed for about 2 weeks now and they are working great, ride feels the same and I don't get the loud bang everyone is talking about, I even went 30mph over a speed bumb and drove off a curb at 20mph (Lucky me I guess). I went with the 1.5" rear because I wanted the front to be slightly higher than the back.

I just added the Yokohama Geolanders today 285/75/16. These tires are big and I love them. Too bad the wheels I ordered didn't fit. Stupid offset. The tires did rub the front plastic piece but I just bent that back by hand. Oh well I think im just going to stay with the SE's and paint them or have them painted black and go from there. I want to stay with 16s so theres more meat on the tires.

You can check out my picture trail
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=8391835&uid=4038954

Heres the pics: (I hope it works), You can


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, they really fill up the wheel well. Looks Good :thumbup: 

I like the video visors too.


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks really nice and clean. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Shweeeeeeeet. Those are nice tires...How much do those run in the 33inch size.

If I didnt have a lease, I would have done this by now as well..


----------



## chinaman808 (Feb 16, 2006)

the tires cost me $680 with tax and all the mounting crap costs. But I think the tires were 135 a piece or somewhere around there.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

no full size spare?


----------



## chinaman808 (Feb 16, 2006)

nope :crazy: 

buy em as I need em


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I really really really really like that....argh....


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

chinaman808 said:


> PRG Mini Lift Kit: 2.5" Front and 1.5" Rear
> 
> Yokohama Geolanders: 285/75/16 (33") <---Huge difference looks wise
> 
> ...





verrrrrrrrrrry nice and clean!!!!! 
btw, did raising the truck void any dealer warranties???


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

stinkybomber said:


> verrrrrrrrrrry nice and clean!!!!!
> btw, did raising the truck void any dealer warranties???


depends on the dealer how they might wish to attempt to deny warranty work. technically they have to prove that the mod caused the problem however, good luck getting them to do work as warranty that they dont want to do that way (ie give them an excuse to chrge you and they will which I dont understand since I would think they would rather have a happy customer with Nissan paying the bill than an unhappy customer...I bet it's not that hard as a dealer to get things done under warranty that are questionable)

I have the PRG 2" front/2" rear but still have stock tires until they die. those geolanders look good but I'm still leaning toward trxus.


----------



## sensesdulled (May 1, 2006)

That is f ing tight looking dude...how much was the prg lift and whered you get it.


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

mainerunr said:


> depends on the dealer how they might wish to attempt to deny warranty work. technically they have to prove that the mod caused the problem however, good luck getting them to do work as warranty that they dont want to do that way (ie give them an excuse to chrge you and they will which I dont understand since I would think they would rather have a happy customer with Nissan paying the bill than an unhappy customer...I bet it's not that hard as a dealer to get things done under warranty that are questionable)
> 
> I have the PRG 2" front/2" rear but still have stock tires until they die. those geolanders look good but I'm still leaning toward trxus.



yeah guess your right bro, it would really depend on them...and with my dealer.
its not happenin..these guy's are in for the dough...tsk 



btw, which is better (ride wise) AC lift's or the PRG's?


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

sensesdulled said:


> That is f ing tight looking dude...how much was the prg lift and whered you get it.





> http://prerunners.com/titan/frontiertemp.htm


its al in there..


----------

